
Israel Accused of RFID Tag Spying on Hezbollah (Photo of RFID Tag) - rrggrr
https://twitter.com/KhaledAbuToameh/status/1096998936009732096
======
_1tan
That looks rather like the regular placement of RFID-chips to track inventory
or am I overlooking something?

Also how can you track someone using RFID without installing detectors
everywhere?

